# wifi not working



## KneeGrow (Aug 29, 2011)

Um for some reason my wifi doesnt work any of u guys have this problem? My wifi has 3 bars on it and its blue. Pretty sure my router is not the problem cause my family can go on it with their phones


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Can you connect to it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Nvm stupid question. Will it load anything? Have you tried removing and readding it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Note that the 3g/4g icon will remain there while you use wifi

Not sure if that's your issue but just saying
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KneeGrow (Aug 29, 2011)

Sometimes it works for like 5 seconds then it just dies. It still shows that i have 3 bars but nothing will load


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure what to tell you. Could be any number or things like the phone its self. I would take to VZW and see what they say

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

